# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Red House - Nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn

## thunhunguyet

Nhà hàng Red House là nhà hàng hải sản Singapore đầu tiên ở Việt Nam. Tuy còn rất mới nhưng Red House đã có một lượng khách hàng thân thiết cố định và chiếm được một vị trí đặc biệt trong lòng những thực khách đam mê thưởng thức món ăn chế biến từ hải sản.

Đúng theo cái tên Red House, màu đỏ được chọn làm màu chủ đạo trang trí bên ngoài nhà hàng tạo cảm giác nổi bật và tươi mới. Thiết kế nhà hàng đơn giản nhưng chính điều này đã tạo nên không gian sang trọng nhưng không kém phần ấm cúng. Cách bài trí và màu sắc các vật dụng nơi đây được kết hợp một cách hài hòa, mang đến cảm giác dễ chịu, thư thái. Thấp thoáng trên các bức tường là hình ảnh chú cua ngộ nghĩnh biểu tượng của nhà hàng, cùng hình ảnh các món ăn rất bắt mắt khiến bạn khó có thể cưỡng lại được.
Về không gian, nhà hàng Red House gồm ba tầng. Tầng trệt bao gồm khu vực trưng bày hải sản tươi sống và khu vực phục vụ khách. Tầng một gồm hai khu vực: một phòng VIP với sức chứa 12 – 15 khách và khu vực không gian rộng lớn với sức chứa lên đến 80 khách. Không gian tầng hai thường đựơc chia thành các phòng VIP riêng biệt. Mỗi phòng có thể dùng để chiêu đãi 15 – 20 khách, trong đó tối đa đón tiếp được 30 khách. Tổng diện tích tầng hai có thể sử dụng được cho những bữa tiệc từ 80 – 100 khách.
Hải sản được nhập trực tiếp từ Singapore về theo đường hàng không. Và một điều chắc chắn khiến bạn sẽ hoàn toàn yên tâm khi đến Red House chính là hải sản nơi đây luôn luôn tươi sống vì được bảo quản ở nước và nhiệt độ khác nhau, có sử dụng máy lọc hiện đại.
Thực đơn rất phong phú, hấp dẫn như cua xào tương ớt, Cua Alaska, ốc vòi voi Canada, ốc móng tay Scotland hấp tỏi, và các loại hải sản khác. Ngoài ra bạn còn có thể thưởng thức các món hải sản ấy các loại rượu khác nhau, đặc biệt là rượu vang trắng, loại rượu được cho là tuyệt vời nhất khi dùng chung với các món được chế biến từ hải sản, làm dậy lên hương vị của món ăn.. Điều đặc biệt, tất cả các món ăn đều được thực hiện bởi đội ngũ đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp đến từ Singapore và Malaysia.
Ngoài ra vào từ 7g00 đến 14g30 nhà hàng có phục vụ Dimsum với giá khuyến mãi từ đây đến cuối tháng 12/2009 là 15.000 VND++/món (ngoại trừ món cháo và phở). Buổi trưa từ 11g00 đến 14g30 nhà hàng có phục vụ buffet với 60 món trên menu, giá chỉ 88.000 VND++/ 1 người. Bạn có thể gọi thức ăn thoải mái nhưng không được bỏ dư (nếu không khách phải trả 60.000 VNĐ cho mỗi món còn dư).
Nếu là người đam mê những món ăn hải sản thì bạn đừng bỏ lỡ Red House nhé!

Ðịa chỉ 	79 Ngô Thời Nhiệm, Q.3, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn 	Từ ngã ba CMT8 - Ngô Thời Nhiệm, quý vị quẹo vào Ngô Thời Nhiệm khoảng 200m. Nhà hàng nằm bên tay phải.

Ðiện thoại 	(08) 39333399 	Fax 	(08) 39307388

Ðịa chỉ E-mail 	info@redhouse.com.vn

Website 	Redhouse | Nhà đỏ

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến nhà hàng Red House_


Cùng khám phá* các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

cái bàn thức ăn nhìn hấp dẫn quá

----------


## thuyvannt90

Oa nhìn ngon quá. không biết bao giờ vào sai gòn mới được thưởng thức những món ăn đặc trưng thế này đây,.

----------


## muaxamac

khoái cái bàn rồi đó nha ^^

----------


## lunas2

hi... quá tuyệt

----------


## vemaybayq

Nhìn ở ngoài thì cũng bt thui...nhưng bên trong thì đẹp quá và đồ ăn cũng ngon nữa chứ

----------


## dung89

Toàn những món dễ ăn, hợp khẩu vị nhiều người

----------

